# Milan - Investc. a debito. Il bond non deve preoccupare, però...



## admin (30 Aprile 2022)

Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp

Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo

*STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/


----------



## Solo (30 Aprile 2022)

Leveraged Buyout?

Se è così partiamo malissimo.

Speriamo siano fandonie.


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp
> 
> Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo
> 
> *STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/


"Tranquilli, il Milan non ha nessuna possibilità di rilancio: hanno beccato gli arabi sfigati che fanno debiti anche solo per entrare".
Spero che i giornalai siano costretti a rimangiarsi tutto, un giorno.


----------



## Mauricio (30 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Leveraged Buyout?
> 
> Se è così partiamo malissimo.
> 
> Speriamo siano fandonie.


Perchè?

Anche il Manchester United è stato comprato con la medesima formula.


----------



## Zenos (30 Aprile 2022)

Ma cosa significa?mi sembra più che normale che certe operazioni si facciano mediante prestiti bancari...


----------



## Kayl (30 Aprile 2022)

Ah quindi non in contanti in banconote di piccolo taglio? Molto strano. XD


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp
> 
> Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo
> 
> *STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/


Criminali.
Chi scrive , ovviamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Leveraged Buyout?
> 
> Se è così partiamo malissimo.
> 
> Speriamo siano fandonie



Sai com’è, se prendi il Monza a 2 milioni magari non lo fai, ma se fai in operazione da 1,18 miliardi di euro esistono anche le garanzie. E chi ti da la garanzia ? La banca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma cosa significa?mi sembra più che normale che certe operazioni si facciano mediante prestiti bancari...


Incredibile..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Leveraged Buyout?
> 
> Se è così partiamo malissimo.
> 
> Speriamo siano fandonie.


Elon Musk ha appena comprato Twitter così e i soldi non gli mancano di certo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Aprile 2022)

Inchiesta di report sugli arabi squattrinati , prestanome, Berlusconi tra 3..2...1......


----------



## Solo (30 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai com’è, se prendi il Monza a 2 milioni magari non lo fai, ma se fai in operazione da 1,18 miliardi di euro esistono anche le garanzie. E chi ti da la garanzia ? La banca.


Non c'entrano nulla le garanzie. 

Qui il punto è chi si fa carico del debito. Se lo fa Investcorp bene, se lo scarica sul Milan partiamo malissimo.


----------



## sion (30 Aprile 2022)

non andate dietro alle ****** dei giornali...cercheranno di sminuire qualunque cosa di questa operazione...ce di mezzo il milan in fondo.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp
> 
> Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo
> 
> *STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/


Vabbè non ci ho capito niente, ecco perchè non lavoro in banca ma vendo penne


----------



## mark (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp
> 
> Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo
> 
> *STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/


Io lavoro in questo campo, ed è una cosa normalissima. Davo già per scontato che la struttura dell'operazione sarebbe stata una LBO.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Io lavoro in questo campo, ed è una cosa normalissima. Davo già per scontato che la struttura dell'operazione sarebbe stata una LBO.


Ovviamente. 
Ma vuoi perdere l occasione per criticare il Milan o i potenziali nuovi proprietari?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non c'entrano nulla le garanzie.
> 
> Qui il punto è chi si fa carico del debito. Se lo fa Investcorp bene, se lo scarica sul Milan partiamo malissimo.


Non riesco a capire se sei serio oppure no , non so cosa rispondere..


----------



## Zenos (30 Aprile 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Io lavoro in questo campo, ed è una cosa normalissima. Davo già per scontato che la struttura dell'operazione sarebbe stata una LBO.


Però i tifosi del Milan devono essere preoccupati...a volte si fatica davvero a rimanere sui contenuti...


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.
> Ma vuoi perdere l occasione per criticare il Milan o i potenziali nuovi proprietari?


E mettere il milan al livello delle melme.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma cosa significa?mi sembra più che normale che certe operazioni si facciano mediante prestiti bancari...


Figurati, di solito uno tira fuori 1180 milioni di euro da sotto il materasso..

Classico articolo che usa terminologie finanziarie per generare confusione al tifoso comune e agitare spettri..

Ovviamente invece la Juve che aumenta il capitale per non fallire invece è iniezione di capitali freschi per comprare Salah e Mbappè


----------



## Davidoff (30 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Anche il Manchester United è stato comprato con la medesima formula.


Infatti se vai a leggere nel loro forum il loro declino è partito da lì, per tipo 10 anni hanno potuto investire briciole sul mercato perché dovevano ripagare il debito scaricato su di loro dai Glazer. Quando poi hanno ricominciato ad investire pesante era tardi, Ferguson se n'era andato da un pezzo e la società era in mano a banchieri incompetenti, con i bei risultati che vediamo oggi. Per quanto mi riguarda se ci scaricano addosso il debito partiamo malissimo, in pratica finiamo in un amen nella stessa situazione dei cugini falliti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp
> 
> Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo
> 
> *STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/



Non si commentano le fonti, diciamo però in modo elegante che c'è chi sposa la linea editoriale del "nessun presidente potrà mai essere più grande di berlusconi."

In ogni caso.... cautela e piedi per terra. Io sono molto in fibrillazione per l'arrivo degli arabi, ma ci siamo scottati troppe volte per far partire i caroselli e le orge libere con così largo anticipo e poche informazioni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non si commentano le fonti, diciamo però in modo elegante che c'è chi sposa la linea editoriale del *"nessun presidente potrà mai essere più grande di berlusconi."
> *
> In ogni caso.... cautela e piedi per terra. Io sono molto in fibrillazione per l'arrivo degli arabi, ma ci siamo scottati troppe volte per far partire i caroselli e le orge libere con così largo anticipo e poche informazioni.


Mi duole ammetterlo ma con ogni probabilità è vero.
Per essere meglio di berlusconi devi portarmi 30 titoli (e almeno 6 champions) da qui al 2050 circa.


----------



## kipstar (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp
> 
> Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo
> 
> *STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/


eh ? bene anche se non proprio benissimo ? 
non sono un esperto .... però mi vien da dire che la cosa è nella normalità......
comunque speriamo che si concluda presto il tutto perchè ho già letto abbastanza sull'argomento.....


imho


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.
> Ma vuoi perdere l occasione per criticare il Milan o i potenziali nuovi proprietari?



normale fare operazioni a debito per fondi di private equity sì, ma ciò significa che i famosi sceicchi e famiglie arabe che immettono capitali non esistono. L'azionista è InvestCorp quale fondo di Private Equity. Sinceramente non sarebbe lo scenario migliore, anzi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> normale fare operazioni a debito per fondi di private equity sì, ma ciò significa che i famosi sceicchi e famiglie arabe che immettono capitali non esistono. L'azionista è InvestCorp quale fondo di Private Equity. Sinceramente non sarebbe lo scenario migliore, anzi.


Vediamo cosa succede. Calma.


----------



## bmb (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp
> 
> Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo
> 
> *STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/


Io pensavo si presentassero con monete da un centesimo. Quanto spazio occupano 1,2 miliardi di euro in monete da un centesimo? Verifichiamo


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> normale fare operazioni a debito per fondi di private equity sì, ma ciò significa che i famosi sceicchi e famiglie arabe che immettono capitali non esistono. L'azionista è InvestCorp quale fondo di Private Equity. Sinceramente non sarebbe lo scenario migliore, anzi.


Concordo.

Non mi fascio la testa... Ma nemmeno vado a pensare ai 300 mln sul mercato perché io non ci casco più


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Non mi fascio la testa... Ma nemmeno vado a pensare ai 300 mln sul mercato perché io non ci casco più



è un articolo del Giornale, che deve pontificare Silvio come presidente unico immacolato più vittorioso della storia dell'universo. Aspettiamo.


----------



## Marilson (30 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma cosa significa?mi sembra più che normale che certe operazioni si facciano mediante prestiti bancari...



credo lo fara anche Elon Musk stesso per comprare Twitter, e' una questione di liquidita' piu che altro. Nessuno tiene il denaro fermo, e' tutto investito in asset quindi in una nuova acquisizione parte del denaro viene da equity e parte da prestiti


----------



## EmmePi (30 Aprile 2022)

Agli arabi per saldare un eventuale bond gli basta solo fare un buco nella sabbia dei loro deserti.........


----------



## mil77 (30 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma cosa significa?mi sembra più che normale che certe operazioni si facciano mediante prestiti bancari...


Il problema non è il prestito bancario, ma nel caso sarebbe che il debito è di Investcorp e al posto di tenerselo per se lo scaricherebbe sul Milan.


----------



## Zenos (30 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il prestito bancario, ma nel caso sarebbe che il debito è di Investcorp e al posto di tenerselo per se lo scaricherebbe sul Milan.


Certo è chiaro ma resta sempre lo stesso discorso da fare:questi investono 1.2 miliardi (o una parte a questo punto) per indebitare il club e non permetterne la crescita. Che investimento sarebbe?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Aprile 2022)

È proprio vero che l'uomo non impara, sopratutto quello rossonero. Più leggo i commenti e più resto perplesso e lo dico senza cattiveria. 

Io non esulteró quando e se avverrà il closing. Esulteró quando vedrò un calciomercato degno di questo, quando vedrò con i miei occhi che filerà tutto liscio e via dicendo. 

Per quanto mi riguarda Eliott non è ciò che speravo per il Milan, ma è con Eliott che il diavolo si è risollevato e se succede l'impensabile, il Milan potrebbe anche portare a casa un trofeo con una proprietà di strozzini, che tanto male non stanno facendo secondo me, pur standomi parecchio antipatici. 

"Investcorp non spenderebbe 1 miliardo per bla bla bla" cit. È solo un esempio di alcuni commenti che leggo. Ma tutte ste sicurezze da dove le prendete? 

Perché invece Yougurt Li ha fatto una cosa normale, no? Seguendo la vostra logica doveva andare tutto liscio anche in quell'occasione e invece. C'è dietro il Berlusca alla vendita con Yougurt? Chi lo sa. In ogni caso, che lo scenario sia uno o l'altro è qualcosa di veramente assurdo e impensabile, si perde qualunque esso sia. 

Io leggo, ma non mi faccio illuso, finché non vedo i fatti, per me sono dei figli di pu anche questi di Investcorp. Nel dubbio io parto prevenuto, che tanto il sorriso in tal caso mi vien subito, viceversa se dovessi partire sorridente e prendere una stangata sui denti, non so quando rivedrei il mio bel sorriso.


----------



## Rickrossonero (30 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È proprio vero che l'uomo non impara, sopratutto quello rossonero. Più leggo i commenti e più resto perplesso e lo dico senza cattiveria.
> 
> Io non esulteró quando e se avverrà il closing. Esulteró quando vedrò un calciomercato degno di questo, quando vedrò con i miei occhi che filerà tutto liscio e via dicendo.
> 
> ...


Si ma yonghong li non si sapeva neanche chi fosse dai.


----------



## Pivellino (30 Aprile 2022)

Questi pensavano che ci comprasse Lalo Salamanca con un paio di borsoni pieni di dollari.


----------



## Kayl (30 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È proprio vero che l'uomo non impara, sopratutto quello rossonero. Più leggo i commenti e più resto perplesso e lo dico senza cattiveria.
> 
> Io non esulteró quando e se avverrà il closing. Esulteró quando vedrò un calciomercato degno di questo, quando vedrò con i miei occhi che filerà tutto liscio e via dicendo.
> 
> ...


paragoni inutili.
Kingkong Lee non lo conosceva neanche sua madre.
Elliot lo conoscevano tutti e fin dall'inizio dissero cosa volevano fare: ripianare i debiti e rimettere la squadra in condizioni di competitività, sanare il bilancio e rialzare il livello del brand.
Investcorp ora prende il milan a un miliardo. Pensi che investendo 50 milioni per il mercato ogni stagione ad esempio li ripagherebbe? Neanche per sogno. Ricorda che ogni euro investito necessita poi di tornare nelle loro tasche quando venderanno, il che significa che se poi ci vendessero dopo 5 anni a un miliardo e mezzo, è più facile che non ci guadagnino nulla o addirittura ci perdano. Il Milan non ha debiti e il bilancio quasi in attivo ormai, quindi non c'è il discorso de "risano i debiti e alzo automaticamente il valore di 300 milioni". Loro non hanno preso un'auto da restaurare, l'hanno presa appena restaurata. Se vogliono gudagnarci devono mettere un motore di alto livello e rifiniture degne. L'unico modo per guadagnare è investire forte, e non dico con 300 milioni sul primo mercato, ma con belle cifre ogni anno, solo così puoi raddoppiare o triplicare il valore della società e poi guadagnarci seriamente. Sennò facevano prima a comprarsi il Catania per due casse di banane e in 3-4 anni lo rivendevano a cento volte tanto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp
> 
> Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo
> 
> *STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/


In questa storia si è detto tutto e il contrario di tutto, vediamo quali saranno i programmi del fondo e poi vedremo.


----------



## livestrong (30 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È proprio vero che l'uomo non impara, sopratutto quello rossonero. Più leggo i commenti e più resto perplesso e lo dico senza cattiveria.
> 
> Io non esulteró quando e se avverrà il closing. Esulteró quando vedrò un calciomercato degno di questo, quando vedrò con i miei occhi che filerà tutto liscio e via dicendo.
> 
> ...


Fino alla prima parte del discorso potevo anche darti ragione, ma Yogurt e Investcorp stanno su universi distanti e paralleli


----------



## Kayl (30 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Fino alla prima parte del discorso potevo anche darti ragione, ma Yogurt e Investcorp stanno su universi distanti e paralleli


appunto, come se poi Investcorp avesse bisogno di farsi conoscere in italia o nel mondo tramite il milan, hanno già avuto il 100% di Gucci che è un marchio cento volte più noto nel mondo.


----------



## Dexter (30 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non c'entrano nulla le garanzie.
> 
> Qui il punto è chi si fa carico del debito. Se lo fa Investcorp bene, se lo scarica sul Milan partiamo malissimo.


Non credo siano tutti in grado di comprendere quanto dici. Verissimo...


----------



## Mika (30 Aprile 2022)

Quindi dobbiamo devo prepararmi a sentire interisti e juventini dirci "Chi vi ha preso non l'ha fatto nemmeno con i suoi soldi, sono poveracci, ora dovrete vendere mezza rosa perché avete un miliardo e duecentomilioni di debito... siete falliti". Che bello...


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2022)

su questo fronte tutto tace? com'è di colpo non hanno piu notizie?


----------



## Mika (2 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> su questo fronte tutto tace? com'è di colpo non hanno piu notizie?


Si qualche notizia italiana c'è, nel week end il saldo per il calciomercato è passato da 300M a 100 M di Sabato ai 70 M di stamattina, domani sarà 0 e dopodomani dovremo vendere i big per fare calciomercato


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp
> 
> Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo
> 
> *STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/


Tutto molto misterioso per ora. Vedremo quando le cose saranno concrete e piu definite.


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp
> 
> Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo
> 
> *STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/


Vedo grande confusione e poca conoscenza della materia.

Tutte le operazioni M&A, a maggior ragione se sopra una certa cifra, hanno una parte a debito che è presa in carico da chi investe e certamente non dalla target. Quello che descrive "Il Giornale" invece è un LBO, un Leveraged Buyout che di solito è usato da chi non ha i fondi per acquisire una determinata azienda e punta sui futuri ricavi per ripagare l'esposizione. Si tratta di un'operazione al limite, rischiosa e con alti tassi d'interesse che non avrebbe alcun senso se fatta da un fondo che gestisce oltre 40 miliardi di dollari di asset come Investcorp. E' l'operazione folle usata da due avventurieri come Gillet e Hicks nel 2007 per comprare il Liverpool e che ha quasi fatto fallire i Reds. Se così fosse strutturata l'acquisizione ci sarebbe da chiedere in ginocchio ad Elliott di rimanere, da andare sotto casa di Singer stile Kakà nel 2009 a fare le serenate da innamorati ma sono certo che non sarà così.


----------



## mark (2 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Vedo grande confusione e poca conoscenza della materia.
> 
> Tutte le operazioni M&A, a maggior ragione se sopra una certa cifra, hanno una parte a debito che è presa in carico da chi investe e certamente non dalla target. Quello che descrive "Il Giornale" invece è un LBO, un Leveraged Buyout che di solito è usato da chi non ha i fondi per acquisire una determinata azienda e punta sui futuri ricavi per ripagare l'esposizione. Si tratta di un'operazione al limite, rischiosa e con alti tassi d'interesse che non avrebbe alcun senso se fatta da un fondo che gestisce oltre 40 miliardi di dollari di asset come Investcorp. E' l'operazione folle usata da due avventurieri come Gillet e Hicks nel 2007 per comprare il Liverpool e che ha quasi fatto fallire i Reds. Se così fosse strutturata l'acquisizione ci sarebbe da chiedere in ginocchio ad Elliott di rimanere, da andare sotto casa di Singer stile Kakà nel 2009 a fare le serenate da innamorati ma sono certo che non sarà così.


Non è vero, anche i fondi di dimensioni maggiori utilizzano questo metodo. Dipende dalla % di debito utilizzata, il debito si utilizza anche per vantaggi a fini fiscali.


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Maggio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Non è vero, anche i fondi di dimensioni maggiori utilizzano questo metodo. Dipende dalla % di debito utilizzata, il debito si utilizza anche per vantaggi a fini fiscali.


Non ho scritto che i fondi non usano il finanziamento, è proprio la prima frase del mio messaggio. Ho scritto che nessun fondo d'investimento di un certo livello accolla l'intero debito sostenuto per l'acquisizione alla target. Poi dipende dalla % come giustamente scrivi ma dalla descrizione dell'articolo sembra si tratti di una LBO che per operazioni da oltre 1 miliardo di dollari mi sembrerebbe un azzardo eccessivo.


----------



## mark (2 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Non ho scritto che i fondi non usano il finanziamento, è proprio la prima frase del mio messaggio. Ho scritto che nessun fondo d'investimento di un certo livello accolla l'intero debito sostenuto per l'acquisizione alla target. Poi dipende dalla % come giustamente scrivi ma dalla descrizione dell'articolo sembra si tratti di una LBO che per operazioni da oltre 1 miliardo di dollari mi sembrerebbe un azzardo eccessivo.


Nel 2020 Permira ha comprato Golden Goose per €1,3 miliardi circa ed ha effettuato un'operazione di LBO. Dipende dalla percentuali di debito utilizzate e dalle garanzie che mette il fondo, ma questo non lo sappiamo ne noi ne soprattutto i giornali.


----------



## Kayl (2 Maggio 2022)

Bisogna guardare la fonte. A dire sta notizia è stato solo Il Giornale, non testate autorevoli in materia estere, che ricordo hanno dato solo due notizie, la prima della trattativa e la seconda riguardante la due diligence. Per le notizie finanziarie meglio guardare a chi si occupa esclusivamente di questo, in quanto non condizionato da faziosità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È proprio vero che l'uomo non impara, sopratutto quello rossonero. Più leggo i commenti e più resto perplesso e lo dico senza cattiveria.
> 
> Io non esulteró quando e se avverrà il closing. Esulteró quando vedrò un calciomercato degno di questo, quando vedrò con i miei occhi che filerà tutto liscio e via dicendo.
> 
> ...


Ma perché vedete del male ovunque ?


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Maggio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Nel 2020 Permira ha comprato Golden Goose per €1,3 miliardi circa ed ha effettuato un'operazione di LBO. Dipende dalla percentuali di debito utilizzate e dalle garanzie che mette il fondo, ma questo non lo sappiamo ne noi ne soprattutto i giornali.


Vero ma Permira infatti non è un fondo paragonabile ad Investcorp, non ha la stessa capacità di spesa. Detto questo non conoscevo onestamente l'operazione che citi ma da un paio di ricerche che ho fatto Golden Goose neanche un anno dopo ha emesso un bond da quasi 500 milioni. Per carità ci può stare ma sinceramente non mi farebbe impazzire l'idea di trovare il Milan nuovamente indebitato dalla situazione finanziaria limpida in cui si trova oggi. Purtroppo sugli LBO c'è una letteratura piuttosto vasta di diverse acquisizioni andate male (vedi anche Seat Pagine Gialle o Telecom) e sarei portato a pensare male se si andasse in quella direzione.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Maggio 2022)

Le preoccupazioni non devono nascere oggi,dovranno esserci a fine mercato se non avremo colmato le lacune e andremo ancora in giro col piatto delle offerte,per colmare le lacune non intendo gli Haaland e Mbappe ovviamente,lo specifico per non urtare la suscettibilità degli evoluti filo-bandiere e filo-societari.


----------



## nybreath (2 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Vedo grande confusione e poca conoscenza della materia.
> 
> Tutte le operazioni M&A, a maggior ragione se sopra una certa cifra, hanno una parte a debito che è presa in carico da chi investe e certamente non dalla target. Quello che descrive "Il Giornale" invece è un LBO, un Leveraged Buyout che di solito è usato da chi non ha i fondi per acquisire una determinata azienda e punta sui futuri ricavi per ripagare l'esposizione. Si tratta di un'operazione al limite, rischiosa e con alti tassi d'interesse che non avrebbe alcun senso se fatta da un fondo che gestisce oltre 40 miliardi di dollari di asset come Investcorp. E' l'operazione folle usata da due avventurieri come Gillet e Hicks nel 2007 per comprare il Liverpool e che ha quasi fatto fallire i Reds. Se così fosse strutturata l'acquisizione ci sarebbe da chiedere in ginocchio ad Elliott di rimanere, da andare sotto casa di Singer stile Kakà nel 2009 a fare le serenate da innamorati ma sono certo che non sarà così.



Non é vero, non é detto che é un operazione al limite, che é rischiosa, o che abbia alti tassi di interesse, e soprattutto non é un'operazione di chi non ha i fondi per acquisire.

Operazioni di questi importi sono al 99.99% fatte a debito, la scelta di operazioni finanziarie é infinita, la motivazione principale é abbassare le tasse gravanti sull'acquisizione e non la mancanza di fondi, i tassi d'interesse dipendono dalle garanzie, non dal fatto che sia un LBO.

Io vado coi piedi di piombo, perché sappiamo chi va via ma non chi viene, e penso meglio un proprietario mediocre continuo, che uno che non sappiamo cosa fa, pero non bisogna vedere il male in tutto, cautela ok, pessimismo no. 

L'operazione detta cosi, senza dettagli, é assolutamente nella norma e non é valutabile se sia buona o gravosa.


----------



## Dirty Harry (2 Maggio 2022)

Acquisire una società con un leveraged buy out significa scaricare sulla società che si compra il prezzo del suo stesso acquisto. 
Un conto è comprare il Milan ricorrendo a finanziamenti facendo debiti che rimangono a carico dell'acquirente (operazione normalissima, come molti hano notato); un conto è farlo scaricandoli sul Milan. 
Sarebbe un'operazione rovinosa, perché la società si troverebbe fortemente indebitata (per costi che non le hanno arrecato alcun vantaggio, paradossalmente meglio andare in rosso per comprare giocatori, almeno quelli la domenica scendono in campo). 
Se l'operazione è questa, meglio restare con Elliott.


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Maggio 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Non é vero, non é detto che é un operazione al limite, che é rischiosa, o che abbia alti tassi di interesse, e soprattutto non é un'operazione di chi non ha i fondi per acquisire.
> 
> Operazioni di questi importi sono al 99.99% fatte a debito, la scelta di operazioni finanziarie é infinita, la motivazione principale é abbassare le tasse gravanti sull'acquisizione e non la mancanza di fondi, i tassi d'interesse dipendono dalle garanzie, non dal fatto che sia un LBO.
> 
> ...


Partiamo dalla fine: nessuno di noi sa come sarà struttura l'operazione. E fin qui nulla da dire. Dal momento però che in questo topic si discute della notizia riportata da "Il Giornale", prendo "per buono" quello che è scritto nell'articolo e lo commento. E ribadisco che avrei enormi perplessità se il 100% del debito contratto per l'acquisizione da parte di Investcorp venisse scaricato sulla target e cioè sul Milan che dovrebbe poi emettere un bond per rientrare del debito. Quindii va bene che, come giustamente dici tu, si tratta di uno strumento finanziario che può essere usato per determinati scopi ma se rimaniamo nel mondo del calcio ci sono precedenti di LBO che non sono stati positivi per usare un eufemismo (Liverpool e Burnley per esempio). Era anche la formula che voleva utilizzare Mr. Bee per acquisire il club.....

Poi non voglio entrare in tecnicismi che non interessano a nessuno e su cui certamente ci sono persone molto più esperte di me. E non sono neanche pessimista. A dir la verità il mio comment era più teso a mettere in discussione chi ha inserito nell'articolo contenuti che probabilmente gli sono stati girati ma che la persona non è stata in grado di riportare adeguatamente.


----------



## Shmuk (2 Maggio 2022)

Dirty Harry ha scritto:


> Acquisire una società con un leveraged buy out significa scaricare sulla società che si compra il prezzo del suo stesso acquisto.
> Un conto è comprare il Milan ricorrendo a finanziamenti facendo debiti che rimangono a carico dell'acquirente (operazione normalissima, come molti hano notato); un conto è farlo scaricandoli sul Milan.
> Sarebbe un'operazione rovinosa, perché la società si troverebbe fortemente indebitata (per costi che non le hanno arrecato alcun vantaggio, paradossalmente meglio andare in rosso per comprare giocatori, almeno quelli la domenica scendono in campo).
> Se l'operazione è questa, meglio restare con Elliott.



Ma semmai credo il debito sarà su Investcorp. I LBO sono operazioni che si fanno in genere a carico di realtà industriali o finanziarie che macinano profitti, roba lontana dal Milan e dal calcio che non sia inglese.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Si ma yonghong li non si sapeva neanche chi fosse dai.


Lo dici tu, io le sue miniere di fosforo le ho visitate.


----------



## Shmuk (2 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo dici tu.
> 
> Io le sue miniere di fosforo le ho visitate.



Non so le miniere, ma di sicuro aveva i tombini pieni zeppi di pantegane con l'oro in bocca. 850 milioni di euro ci ha smenato, non era un Manenti qualsiasi...


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non so le miniere, ma di sicuro aveva i tombini pieni zeppi di pantegane con l'oro in bocca. *850 milioni di euro ci ha smenato*, non era un Manenti qualsiasi...


Quello non ci ha smenato neanche una lira, anzi.
Il genio dietro questa storia, che sappiamo tutti chi è, qualche premio gliel'avrà pure dato, per aver aiutato a ripulire qualche banconota.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perché vedete del male ovunque ?



Non vedo ne male, ne bene ad oggi. Semplicemente sto cauto. 
Tu sei l'opposto da sempre invece, boccalone a prescindere e tieni parte alla società a prescindere da tutto e li difendi sempre a spada tratta. Non te lo dico come critica eh, ma tra i due modi d'essere, preferisco essere come sono io.


----------



## El picinin (2 Maggio 2022)

Sembra che Elliott,abbia messo come clausola per investicorp il fatto di non poter scaricare il debito per l acquisto sul Milan,sarà vero ??


----------



## Shmuk (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quello non ci ha smenato neanche una lira, anzi.
> Il genio dietro questa storia, che sappiamo tutti chi è, qualche premio gliel'avrà pure dato, per aver aiutato a ripulire qualche banconota.



Anche questo può essere, per carità, ma che Elliott si sia prestata ad un magheggio del genere così sotto gli occhi dei riflettori per compiacere Berlu e al più farci qualche centone io ho grossi dubbi, anche perché il calcio è un business a dir poco aleatorio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non vedo ne male, ne bene ad oggi. Semplicemente sto cauto.
> Tu sei l'opposto da sempre invece, boccalone a prescindere e tieni parte alla società a prescindere da tutto e li difendi sempre a spada tratta. Non te lo dico come critica eh, ma tra i due modi d'essere, preferisco essere come sono io.


A certo, io come sono io altrimenti non lo saremmo. Vedremo cosa succederà, speriamo bene per il Milan più che altro  .


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2022)

da domani ritorneranno a spararne di ogni.
oggi è il giorno post partita quindi pausa.


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Anche questo può essere, per carità, ma che Elliott si sia prestata ad un magheggio del genere così sotto gli occhi dei riflettori per compiacere Berlu e al più farci qualche centone io ho grossi dubbi, anche perché il calcio è un business a dir poco aleatorio.


Per mero compiacimento, no di sicuro. Se Elliott è entrata dentro quella farsa del cinese ci è entrata per guadagnarci.
Però Scaroni, il duo D'Avanzo e Cerchione, la struttura societaria a scatole cinesi creata ad hoc per nascondere la provenienza del capitale, il tempismo con la scalata Fininvest-Vivendi, i nomi mai saputi della cordata ecc.
EDIT: dimenticavo, la due diligence fatta alla volemose bene. Sempre che fu fatta davvero.

Sono un po' troppe le coincidenze, a mio avviso, per non pensare che non sia stata un'operazione finanziaria ad arte.

Anch'io all'inizio ero scettico su questa possibilità. Ma onestamente ripensandoci a freddo, a distanza di anni, i dubbi hanno cominciato a farsi sentire.


----------



## Raryof (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Per mero compiacimento, no di sicuro. Se Elliott è entrata dentro quella farsa del cinese ci è entrata per guadagnarci.
> Però Scaroni, il duo D'Avanzo e Cerchione, la struttura societaria a scatole cinesi creata ad hoc per nascondere la provenienza del capitale, il tempismo con la scalata Fininvest-Vivendi, i nomi mai saputi della cordata ecc.
> EDIT: dimenticavo, la due diligence fatta alla volemose bene. Sempre che fu fatta davvero.
> 
> ...


A parte che Berlusconi mise su quel teatrino per coprirsi tanto sapeva perfettamente che non avrebbe potuto vendere/consegnare direttamente il suo glorioso club ad un fondo che gestisce aziende fallite (la sua), faceva più figo dire vendo ad uno stato, poi trovarono quello scaffalista dei poveri che in neanche un anno fu spedito come se niente fosse, Elliott giustamente ha visto un buon guadagno, qualche anno di investimenti per recuperare valore e tornare competitivi e poi la cessione per 1,2 mlrd, valeva la pena stare al gioco tanto a saltare sarebbe stato solamente il fantoccio sparito nel nulla da un giorno all'altro.
Purtroppo è andata così, abbiamo perso tantissimi anni, avremmo dovuto essere ceduti quando valevamo tantissimo ed eravamo al top, invece per dare il contentino al pelato (e per questioni politiche) il Milan venne tenuto come giocattolino personale e perse valore fino a diventare una società decadente.
Sono convinto però che una volta che saremo tornati a livelli fortissimi difficilmente potremo svalutarci come abbiamo fatto più di 10-13 anni fa, per dire, se questi investono e fanno uno stadio in una Serie A dove siamo troppo superiori per uscire dalle 4 difficilmente potremo toppare una stagione, anche nel caso noi alzassimo il livello e lo facessero pure le altre italiane difficilmente sarà abbastanza per starci sopra o fotterci all'ultima giornata, a quel punto un club con stadio di proprietà, del valore di 2-3 mlrd non potrà essere ceduto ad un pirletta qualunque, come il Chelsea per dire, solo che il Chelsea rappresenta un altro mondo e ha avuto guadagni differenti, ma vale 5 mlrd tipo e non può passare da 5 a 2 per questioni esterne al club e ai piani sportivi, noi invece perdemmo metà del nostro valore per via del piano sportivo imbarazzante e di una gestione ridicola delle risorse, dei giocatori, in pratica smantellammo per sgravare un po' i costi e nel giro di 10 anni bruciammo talmente tanti soldi che per tornare un pelo competitivi ci abbiamo messo quasi un decennio.
In tutto questo vedo un sistema garantista fallimentare, perché se qualcosa è parte del tuo prodotto e affonda perché sei contento che gli Agnelli festeggino ogni anno allora è giusto che Servi vari sparlino di innovazione quando poi il disastro è sotto gli occhi di tutti, tanto stupidi da non aver capito l'importanza del Milan nel contesto attuale, unico club con appeal internazionale e unico club che passerà ad un fondo arabo dove guarda caso loro cercano di inserirsi come politicanti di scarso valore che magari coprono pure le statue con i veli per essere ancora più zerbini e accomodanti.


----------



## Sam (2 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte che Berlusconi mise su quel teatrino per coprirsi tanto sapeva perfettamente che non avrebbe potuto vendere/consegnare direttamente il suo glorioso club ad un fondo che gestisce aziende fallite (la sua), faceva più figo dire vendo ad uno stato, poi trovarono quello scaffalista dei poveri che in neanche un anno fu spedito come se niente fosse, Elliott giustamente ha visto un buon guadagno, qualche anno di investimenti per recuperare valore e tornare competitivi e poi la cessione per 1,2 mlrd, valeva la pena stare al gioco tanto a saltare sarebbe stato solamente il fantoccio sparito nel nulla da un giorno all'altro.
> Purtroppo è andata così, abbiamo perso tantissimi anni, avremmo dovuto essere ceduti quando valevamo tantissimo ed eravamo al top, invece per dare il contentino al pelato (e per questioni politiche) il Milan venne tenuto come giocattolino personale e perse valore fino a diventare una società decadente.
> Sono convinto però che una volta che saremo tornati a livelli fortissimi difficilmente potremo svalutarci come abbiamo fatto più di 10-13 anni fa, per dire, se questi investono e fanno uno stadio in una Serie A dove siamo troppo superiori per uscire dalle 4 difficilmente potremo toppare una stagione, anche nel caso noi alzassimo il livello e lo facessero pure le altre italiane difficilmente sarà abbastanza per starci sopra o fotterci all'ultima giornata, a quel punto un club con stadio di proprietà, del valore di 2-3 mlrd non potrà essere ceduto ad un pirletta qualunque, come il Chelsea per dire, solo che il Chelsea rappresenta un altro mondo e ha avuto guadagni differenti, ma vale 5 mlrd tipo e non può passare da 5 a 2 per questioni esterne al club e ai piani sportivi, noi invece perdemmo metà del nostro valore per via del piano sportivo imbarazzante e di una gestione ridicola delle risorse, dei giocatori, in pratica smantellammo per sgravare un po' i costi e nel giro di 10 anni bruciammo talmente tanti soldi che per tornare un pelo competitivi ci abbiamo messo quasi un decennio.
> In tutto questo vedo un sistema garantista fallimentare, perché se qualcosa è parte del tuo prodotto e affonda perché sei contento che gli Agnelli festeggino ogni anno allora è giusto che Servi vari sparlino di innovazione quando poi il disastro è sotto gli occhi di tutti, tanto stupidi da non aver capito l'importanza del Milan nel contesto attuale, unico club con appeal internazionale e unico club che passerà ad un fondo arabo dove guarda caso loro cercano di inserirsi come politicanti di scarso valore che magari coprono pure le statue con i veli per essere ancora più zerbini e accomodanti.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo, sia con il valore intrinseco del club che sul resto.
La mia considerazione è proprio riguardo al fatto che secondo me è fuori da ogni dubbio che lì Silvio ci abbia messo lo zampino, in una colossale opera di lavaggio.
Cioè, possibile che in quell'operazione c'erano Elliot e Rotschild, due potentati di rabbini che non scucirebbero mai denaro per darli in mano al primo cinese che passa, e nessuno si è accorto di questo Yonghong Li che in Cina era ricercato da tutti, dal governo al macellaio sotto casa, per i debiti e le truffe accumulate? Possibile che nessuno si è accorto che il suo "ufficio" era un salotto vuoto con il cibo pieno di vermi?
Ci sono arrivati quelli del NYT e non ci arrivarono dei fondi di investimento di caratura mondiale?

Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo.

La cosa che più mi fa paura sapere è quanto Silvio abbia oliato il meccanismo per non far uscire fuori il casino.
Chissà che cosa abbiamo rischiato con quella storia. Forse non lo sapremo mai.


----------



## Raryof (2 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo, sia con il valore intrinseco del club che sul resto.
> La mia considerazione è proprio riguardo al fatto che secondo me è fuori da ogni dubbio che lì Silvio ci abbia messo lo zampino, in una colossale opera di lavaggio.
> Cioè, possibile che in quell'operazione c'erano Elliot e Rotschild, due potentati di rabbini che non scucirebbero mai denaro per darli in mano al primo cinese che passa, e nessuno si è accorto di questo Yonghong Li che in Cina era ricercato da tutti, dal governo al macellaio sotto casa, per i debiti e le truffe accumulate? Possibile che nessuno si è accorto che il suo "ufficio" era un salotto vuoto con il cibo pieno di vermi?
> Ci sono arrivati quelli del NYT e non ci arrivarono dei fondi di investimento di caratura mondiale?
> ...


Dal punto di vista sportivo siamo stati squalificati sia nel 2018 sia nel 2019, quindi sì, l'operato maligno ha portato ad una squalifica insulsa per ben 2 anni di fila, sotto altri punti di vista invece nulla, quando girano certe cifre si insabbia tutto, anche perché le stesse istituzioni fanno gli interessi di chi ha i soldi quindi una cessione losca diventa un semplice passaggio di proprietà, non hai i soldi per pagare? che problema c'è, c'è già il fondo pronto a subentrare, ma si era già capito subito che Elliott sarebbe subentrato, solo che questo fondo non avrebbe mai sganciato certe cifre per il club, le cifre che ha chiesto Silvio, ci voleva il fantoccio, poi l'anno dopo sì lo rivelarono per una cifra abbastanza ridicola, passando come i salvatori, o per meglio dire, come il fondo che doveva gestire un'azienda fallita.
Se quell'asino avesse curato un po' meglio gli interessi senza far divertire troppo il pelato con la cravatta avrebbe potuto fare una cessione pulita, cosa che avrebbe dovuto fare molto prima, anni e anni prima, invece l'ha fatto solo alla fine con una club ai minimi e un fatturato imbarazzante per un brand così forte, invece ciò che non è riuscito a mantenere lui per cedere il Milan per 1,2 mlrd lo hanno fatto questi, ma ci volevano intuizioni, altri uomini, altro sprint che un pelato in pensione non poteva dare, solo che il giocattolino al compagno mica poteva toglierglielo, così servile, prostrato, berlusconiano, ma anche per altri interessi, rimanere giovane, come adesso che va a Monza dopo essersi sposato con una 30 enne, 'sta gente vive nella malinconia più pura che nemmeno i soldi, tanti, possono placare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Maggio 2022)

Comunque Pellegatti ha detto che il signing forse non ci sarà neanche questa settimana.
Forse è meglio così, visto cosa ci stiamo giocando.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Pellegatti ha detto che il signing forse non ci sarà neanche questa settimana.
> Forse è meglio così, visto cosa ci stiamo giocando.


Se è per tutelare la squadra va bene,ma occhio che la madre delle scuse può essere dietro l'angolo:" non abbiamo avuto tempo per programmare il mercato,di conseguenza confermiamo in blocco la rosa di quest'anno che la nostra area tecnica reputa ultracompetitiva."


----------



## Maximo (3 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola sul Milan a Investcorp
> 
> Investcorp avanza verso il Milan, a braccetto con Elliott. Il fondo arabo candidato a rilevare il club rossonero per 1,18 miliardi, secondo l’agenzia Mf Dow Jones ha completato la due diligence e non ha rilevato criticità nei conti della società, tanto da aver apprezzato il lavoro svolto da Elliott. Per la firma del preliminare sarebbe questione di giorni. Sui piani futuri del fondo guidato dal presidente operativo Mohammed Bin Mahfoodh Alardhi per il Milan, la curiosità resta su tutto. A cominciare dalla struttura dell’investimento che, come risulta al Giornale, sarà anche a debito. Un elemento finanziariamente più che normale: i fondi di private equity scelgono società poco indebitate come il Milan perché permettono di contenere l’investimento di capitale combinandolo con una parte di debito. Gli schemi sono vari ma la sostanza è la stessa: una parte del valore da versare a Elliott viene chiesto in prestito a una banca; il debito così formato finisce nella pancia del Milan attraverso la fusione del veicolo che si indebita o con l’emissione di un bond. Una parola che preoccupa già i tifosi perché evoca precedenti scabrosi o situazioni come quella dell’Inter (le cui azioni sono in pegno al fondo Oaktree a fronte di un bond emesso da Zhang). Ma in questo caso l’eventuale bond avrebbe natura diversa, andando a coprire non un «buco», ma una quota dell’acquisizione stessa, con un orizzonte di lungo periodo. E l’entità del debito sarà tale da rendere gli oneri finanziari sostenibili. Quindi nessuna paura. Anche se, avendo più debito, diminuisce la capacità di farne ancora, magari per acquistare fin da subito qualche top player. Insomma: bene, anche se non proprio benissimo
> 
> *STADIO in proprio o a Sesto? QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-stadio-in-proprio-con-capienza-top-o-sesto-linter.115538/


È assolutamente ordinario per un fondo investire con questa formula, visto qual’è oggi il costo del denaro, ed è sicuramente più vantaggioso rispetto al 100% di equity.

Mi sembra il solito articolo per creare clamore…


----------

